# The Real Skinny on "Z"



## Beefy (Jun 16, 2014)

OK can someone tell me whats the real story with Uncle Z?!?!?! When I first started my "anabolic journey" a couple years back "Z" was the best thing since sliced beard. Guys at the gym use to joke about calling their uncle as a way of saying they are about to make another order from Uncle Z. I know he got busted but I still his name of around on different sites. When I came into this forum I quickly saw that Z was detested. Can someone tell me what happen and how he went from Sugar to Shit?!?!?!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 16, 2014)

Used to be ok, then under dosed, then missing orders, then busted or closed with reps covering and a huge amount ripped off.

Do not use z.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 16, 2014)

Z got greedy.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 16, 2014)

lmao uncle Z


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 16, 2014)

RowdyBrad said:


> Used to be ok, then under dosed, then missing orders, then busted or closed with reps covering and a huge amount ripped off.
> 
> Do not use z.



Sums it all up right there.   He was good about 8 years ago until he got greedy.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jun 16, 2014)

A lot of it had to do with the reps while he was up and running. If anyone spoke anything remotely negative about Z they were silienced immediately. I didn't know much then, but it sure as hell seemed like Z had many boards in his pocket pushing propaganda like nazi germany. Other than that, he got busted and a lot of the people who thought he was the greatest thing since sliced bread got fucccked. There was also a lot of reports of bunk shit after he got popped, who knows how much of it was true. 


Personally, my first cycle was Z - shit was real (towards the end of 2011) - but was lucky enough to snag a private source and never turned back. Soon after shit went down hill. I was new to the game, but it was pretty clear an international, overpriced source that was very out in the open was not a good place to consistently do business with. Plus with the sheer amount of gear they were moving I'm pretty sure if my order got ****d up they wouldn't give 2shits about my $1-2k / year contribution


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/12138-Old-Z


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah I got some decent gear from him but then things got really sketchy. Posts started getting deleted. People starting getting banned from ology (cobra first and then myself) for speaking up about it. I'll never go with any international source or any source with a website again.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 16, 2014)

Shit i just placed an order with z.


----------



## f.r.a.n.k. (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/9836-Purity-Source-Labs-the-fancy-elixir-salesmen


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 16, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Shit i just placed an order with z.



Aient got shit on naps brah!!!! Lol


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 16, 2014)

his name is still all over the place but post #2 pretty much covered it.  


stay away


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 16, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> Yeah I got some decent gear from him but then things got really sketchy. Posts started getting deleted. People starting getting banned from ology (cobra first and then myself) for speaking up about it. I'll never go with any international source or any source with a website again.



For Real!!   

My first cycle was from Z back in the day.  shit, back then you had to email him for a list and then order.  once he put up that website it all went south.


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 16, 2014)

I know nothing of uncle Z. But getting greedy and ripping people off is one good way of eventually getting busted.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2014)

I used him in 2009 maybe even 2010

His label was zlab and zline, 1 was domestic 20mg vials and the other international 10ml vials. He also carried some HG products back then that were real.

Sometime around maybe 2010 or 2011 he started up euro pharm.  At first users liked it and then quality went to shit and many complaint of shit being underdosed. He also started carrying"replicas".Soon after he got pinched supposedly and had a ton of outstanding orders.

he returned last year and apparently made right on those outstanding orders but one thing I noticed was how he used to have terrible broken english and when he returned he spoke perfect english from time to time.. who knows

Z is a thing of the past and if u get caught talking shit about him on a board he sponsors on ur comments will get edited or u risk being banned.

Uncle Z is done as far as I'm concerned and he even threatened the life of someone once who called him out in a thread..

Uncle Z ...if ur gonna use then use with caution


----------



## Get Some (Jun 16, 2014)

Z was the best thing going....

for people who didn't know what good gear was and that was the only option they had!


----------



## Yaya (Jun 16, 2014)

Get Some said:


> Z was the best thing going....
> 
> for people who didn't know what good gear was and that was the only option they had!



For me back then his omnadrens were real.. Also myself and a friend got his test c and my friend got blood work and the test was g2g. That was over 5 years ago..

Other then that I never touched anything else from him I dont think.

He definitely targets newbies and has the last half of a decade


----------



## stonetag (Jun 17, 2014)

JAXNY said:


> I know nothing of uncle Z. But getting greedy and ripping people off is one good way of eventually getting busted.


 With ya Jax on not knowing anything about the dude, and greedy never turns out good. I guess I live a sheltered life...lol


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 17, 2014)

He outed me about $500 so I can personally vouch he's a scamming fuk. And it's funny he gets popped on a HUGE warrant, is gone for a year, then all of a sudden pops back up and he can speak English and doesn't sound like a Polock Special Olympian anymore.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

I was scammed for 6-700 bucks as well.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah...

obviously he was also known as a selective scammer for a while and still is.. it's a title that will always stick to anyone who is piece of shit enough to scam

I can only speak from my experiences and first hand knowledge. 

Bottom line, he sucks and stay away


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2014)

From my understanding PSL is owned or affiliated with Z
those ****ers got me for $1400
fake primo and var


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> From my understanding PSL is owned or affiliated with Z
> those ****ers got me for $1400
> fake primo and var



Was it at least real eq? And winny?


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 17, 2014)

Yaya said:


> Was it at least real eq? And winny?



var was Tbol and Primo was deca i beilve (used labmax)
wan't sure what they dosed the deca at so after contemplating for 3wks on whether i was gonna use it or not....i scrapped it
it was pretty hard for me to throw it away  but i just couldn't bring myself to inject it not knowing 100% what it was


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

I just emailed z about my order and he said no worries Everything is good to go. Can't wait.


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

Exact message was ” you good order number 1 a ok”.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah had his gear back in the day and it was g2g. Then all of a sudden people were getting seizures from his teen I would definitely stay away it really sucks to get beat on 500$ or more on fake possibly dangerous gear. I would rather go to a international source if you don't have a private lab uncle Z=Trouble


----------



## speech (Aug 16, 2014)

Used him in 2011, stuff was legit, got some Orals a few monthes later, were bunk, wouldn't recommend using him anymore! Unless you like to give away money for the free, in that case send me it


----------



## Maintenance Man (Aug 16, 2014)

If you try hard enuf, you cant even bust him again...anything is possible bruh!!!


----------

